# Hello



## Aid1987 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi

I'm new to be forum and have only been drinking coffee for a couple of years.

I bought my first home espresso machine about 6 months ago (Delonghi EC680) to start me off with the aim to become semi-competent in making nice coffee and then upgrade in a couple of years.

In terms of coffee I've been trying different types of espresso to find what I like which turns out to be most things once my pallet has adjusted after a few cups







. At the moment two of my favourites are Illy and Lavazza crema e gusto.


----------

